# FREE ; The Last Human (Vampires Rule # 1 )



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

First book in the series is available for *free download until 2 August 2013*.

*Description*

In a future ravaged world, where mankind have all but erased themselves from existence, three Vampire Cities exist across the desolate ruins of a once thriving earth.

Humans are believed to be extinct, and Jake is widely rumoured to be the last.

When he was five years old, Jake's parents were brutally murdered by a horde of savage Vampires. Before they could reach him, Lexus, a Vampire leader, intervened and rescued Jake. To secure Jake's safety and future, Lexus adopted Jake as his son.

Fast forward ten years, and Jake now lives in the Vampire City Artico. He struggles to fit in and faces constant intimidation from various personalities, who see and regard him as nothing more than a mere disposable human. After a close brush with death, Jake finds Lexus has left on a mysterious errand, leaving Gregory, one of his inner circle council members, in his place to run the city.

A new Vampire arrives at the school, and a outside threat presents itself soon after, placing Jake in vital danger, and he finds himself fighting for his life.

YA/children Novella 24k words approx.

*Amazon US:* http://www.amazon.com/Last-Human-Vampire-Earth-ebook/dp/B00E74EAEM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1375123706&sr=8-4&keywords=the+last+human+vampire+earth

*Amazon UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Human-Vampire-Earth-ebook/dp/B00E74EAEM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375123636&sr=8-1&keywords=the+last+human+vampire+earth


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

The second book in the series is now available.

Check my sig links to be directed to amazon.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you for all those who downloaded copies, and a special thanks for those who left a review.

Just wanted to post the list of books in the series:

The Last Human (Vampire Earth # 1)
Crisis (Vampire Earth # 2)
Master of the Night (Vampire Earth # 2.5)
Blood Duels (Vampire Earth # 3)
And The Sky Turned Red (Vampire Earth # 4)
Black Winter (Vampire Earth # 5)
Crossfire (Vampire Earth # 6)
TBA (Vampire Earth # 7)
TBA (Vampire Earth # 
Mind Games (Vampire Earth # 9)
Through Fire and Smoke (Vampire Earth # 10)

The first two books are available on Kindle (click sig). Almost completed the first draft of the third book on the list. Release date should be around October time, but this may change.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

The third book in the list is now complete. Estimate release date is late October or early November


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

A few updates. The book series name has been changed to: Vampires Rule

Here is an updated list of the books in the series.

The Last Human (Vampires Rule # 1)
Crisis ( Vampires Rule # 2)
Night Master (Vampires Rule# 2.5)
Blood Oath(Vampires Rule # 3)
Blood Duels ( Vampires Rule # 4)
Black Winter (Vampires Rule # 5)
Crossfire ( Vampires Rule # 6)
Rise of Shadows (Vampires Rule # 7)
And the Sky Turned Black ( Vampires Rule # 
Mind Games ( Vampires Rule # 9)
Through Fire and Smoke (Vampires Rule # 10)


Covers have also been updated (see sig links)


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

The first book is currently free, and will remain free in the apple iTunes store: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id731988766

But, if you want it free on the kindle, go to the amazon page of the book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Human-Vampires-Rule-ebook/dp/B00E74EAEM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382773048&sr=8-1&keywords=rocky+grede

Then scroll down and click on ' tell us about a lower price?'

Type this link in; https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id731988766

Amazon will normally price match, hence making the book free on kindle


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Blood oath has been released. so has a 4 book edition. See sig links


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Free on US Kindle store: http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Human-Vampires-Rule-ebook/dp/B00E74EAEM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389341259&sr=8-1&keywords=rocky+grede

Free on UK Kindle store: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Last-Human-Vampires-Rule-ebook/dp/B00E74EAEM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389341237&sr=8-1&keywords=rocky+grede


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Cut the series back to five books.

So the series contains:

The Last Human
Crisis
Night Master
Blood Oath
Blood Duels

First four are released.

The first is free on amazon US;

http://www.amazon.com/The-Last-Human-Vampires-Rule-ebook/dp/B00E74EAEM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399634152&sr=8-1&keywords=rocky+grede

And Amazon UK;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Last-Human-Vampires-Rule-ebook/dp/B00E74EAEM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399634220&sr=8-1&keywords=rocky+grede


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

First book is free again on Amazon.

A sample chapter of Blood Duels has been released, free to read: http://www.scribd.com/book/230594055/Blood-Duels-Sample-Chapter


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Blood Duels (Vampires Rule # 4) is out: 

There will be another book after this.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

The final book has a release date of 2015:

Covers have been updated for other books. 


Others in sig link


----------

